# TD Rewards Infinite Visa... Changing to Aeroplan?



## Westerncanada (Nov 11, 2013)

I am a very dedicated and loyal TD Travel Rewards Visa member.. it's a perfect fit with all the work travel I do that I submit expense reports for (I essentially earn the points and redeem for cash back on my visa even though work is paying for them) and am getting a little concerned with rumors my card maybe updated to Aeroplan in January? 

Had a question..

Is TD Obligated for the length of the expiry of the card for the program not to change? 

Has anyone heard of the impending change's? 


Thank you in advance..


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

If they do, I will definitely change cards. Aeroplan sucks compared to cash.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Both TD and CIBC will offer multiple rewards cards come Jan 1 so there will be no mandatory switching.

What I am hoping if that they will offer an option on the card to select which rewards program for a transaction, e.g. cash back on all retailers that offer 2%, Aeroplan if retailers only offer 1%.


----------



## Westerncanada (Nov 11, 2013)

Spudd said:


> If they do, I will definitely change cards. Aeroplan sucks compared to cash.


I agree.. as will I.. I have been with aeroplan for sometime but quite often using the mile's do not give me nearly the type of discount I can achieve with simply claiming reward travel on my TD card..

Going to Vegas this week actually for basically nothing (using all Travel Reward + Hotel.com Free Stays)


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

We are waiting in the reeds as well. We have an Aeroplan Infinate card and our points have reached a level where we cash out on a few flights and end the relationship. 

Our dissatisfaction with Aeroplan comes from the outrageous fees that they attach to each reward flight plus the difficulty that we sometimes have to get flights. So we are looking at perhaps a cash back or a Capital One world traveller card. 

We just looked at a flight from Canada to South America. Aeroplan want $766 in fees for two tickets. We used to be able to avoid these fees by booking non Air Canada flights to Europe. These Lufthansa flights were about $150. less in fees EACH way compared to an AC flight. Unfortunately Aeroplan appears to have closed off this loophole. I suspect that we will vote with our feet. Hopefully the competition will heat up over the next few months.


----------



## Westerncanada (Nov 11, 2013)

fraser said:


> We are waiting in the reeds as well. We have an Aeroplan Infinate card and our points have reached a level where we cash out on a few flights and end the relationship.
> 
> Our dissatisfaction with Aeroplan comes from the outrageous fees that they attach to each reward flight plus the difficulty that we sometimes have to get flights. So we are looking at perhaps a cash back or a Capital One world traveller card.
> 
> We just looked at a flight from Canada to South America. Aeroplan want $766 in fees for two tickets. We used to be able to avoid these fees by booking non Air Canada flights to Europe. These Lufthansa flights were about $150. less in fees EACH way compared to an AC flight. Unfortunately Aeroplan appears to have closed off this loophole. I suspect that we will vote with our feet. Hopefully the competition will heat up over the next few months.


Exactly why I dont want to support Aeroplan.. when I redeem with TDRewards.. its 100% Coverage, vs Aeroplan or Air Miles where I know i'm going to pay something! 



Nifty Little Secret for anyone who want's a very high rate on Travel Rewards if you are using Westjet as well as TDRewards Visa TD infinite..


If you book flights through expedia for TD you get 4.5% Back in Travel Dollar Credits.. and if you book those flights with Westjet you get an additional 2% for a 6.5% Return on a flight. 

Where that get's really good is if you can do that for work and be reimbursed with a 6.5% Return, not to mention Wesjet Free Flight passe's at the $3500 and $6000 spend mark!


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

We just got our Marriott Visa card this week. It cost $120 but the first year is gratis. We got it because it does not charge an FX fee, it provides auto insurance, and it gives us a cat 1-4 room at Marriott once per year. It will replace our $35. US funds Visa Card. It came with a $14K credit limit. The card will pay for itself it FX fees-let alone the free night.

So we got the card on Wednesday. We were able to book the free hotel room certificate the next day for a hotel in the Miami area during the Christmas break. Lots of choice, good web site.

So now all we need is a replacement for our Aeroplan card. Our CIBC account person tried to sell us another replacement card last time we met with her. We will wait and see which is the best card for our requirements.


----------



## heyjude (May 16, 2009)

Does anyone know when the new cards will be announced?


----------



## Westerncanada (Nov 11, 2013)

heyjude said:


> Does anyone know when the new cards will be announced?


TD's Q & A Portion states They are coming in January 2014 but no specific date that i've heard of..


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

Thanks for the input on the TD card. I am going to look at this even though changes are coming.

Westerncanada...have you looked at Capital One Aspire World Traveller? We have been looking at this. There is a $120. charge for the card, no charge for a second card. two points per dollar. 35K signing bonus, 10K at renewal which just about covers the cost of the card.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

That Capital One Aspire World Traveller looks good. We have the grandfathered Capital One Cash Back that gives us effectively 1.5% cash back on everything and travel insurance perks.


----------



## alingva (Aug 17, 2013)

My Own Advisor said:


> That Capital One Aspire World Traveller looks good. We have the grandfathered Capital One Cash Back that gives us effectively 1.5% cash back on everything and travel insurance perks.


 Aspire Cashback is no longer offered unfortunately. It was a very good premium free card


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

I spend about $300,000 a year on my Aeroplan Business Visa ,what sort of value would I get from the other cards for that amount of spending. Have to say I have never looked at others as I got the Aeroplan card about 10 years ago .I get about 12 free tickets a year in North America .Last ticket cost me $84 for travel to USA .I always find the route for 25,000 points and try to plan ahead.


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

We have found Aeroplan mediocre for North America in terms of price. Best uses for us are Calgary-Ft. Mac return (high ticket cost/low redemption cost) and trips to Toronto with a stopover in the Carolinas (Charleston, Savannah-Hilton Head) or Calgary-Fort Lauderdale/Miami. But on the latter, Aeroplan want to route us through Toronto , Montreal, Denver ,or Chicago. We want to avoid connecting in these cities during the winter in favour of a Houston or a DFW connection. 

We do not think that Aeroplan is very good for Europe or South America unless you manage to get a business class ticket or do an open jaw ticket. The admin fees on a standard economy return and the issues with getting the right flight on the right day serve to very much depreciate the value for us.

There are some good airfares out there from time to time on various airlines hence the attraction of the Travel World MasterCard. We have been on Aeroplan ever since CP Air was taken over. The value of the program to us has been depreciating over time. I did not notice it so much before I retired since I was doing lots of travel and entertainment on the card and racking up plenty of points. Not so anymore-only about 30,000 points a year so we want to squeeze as much value as we can out of them.

We pay $120 for the card, plus $50 for the second card. $170. is too high and it is not competitive.


----------

